# Swaddled Benny



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Does your Hav mind being dressed up? Ben is so mellow he will put up with any sweater or costume we put him in or even a blanket. Are all Havs this easy going?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ummmm, he doesn't look so happy to me.... but the pic is super big, so maybe I'm not seeing it right??

I can count on one hand the number of times Tillie has been dressed and while she doesn't seem to mind, I DO! Clothes cause horrible matting on her!!


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

haha...he was pretty tired when i wrapped him up


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute picture!...Whimsy doesn't really care for clothes. I have tried a few novelty type of things for pictures when she was little , but she doesn't even own a coat right now.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Benny is a good egg


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina likes something on her body but a kind board member send me some pants that only a hole for the tail and Nina took them off within minutes. It looked hilarious though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Both Bella and Scudder are easy going and are comfortable in sweaters & coats. Fred is an easy Hav, but he does not like anything on his body. He is ok with a collars, but isn't fond of sweaters, coats or harnesses.


----------

